# do you know what types of cichlids these are?



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

I purchased an aquarium & the inhabitants yesterday from a genteleman getting out of the aquarium hobby. He indicated that the tank housed about 30 tropical fish. It was only a 55 gallon so I expected small freshwater guppies or something. Surprise! Most of these fish are a good 6 - 7 inches and there is about 30 of them. I am just getting into cichlids (4 months ago)so I recognize some features but don't know for sure what they are. Any help is appreciated. I know there are two loaches and a molly. The rest are cichlids...I think?!

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

A bunch of those appear to be mbuna hybrids (african). None of them appear to be purebreads from what I can see. The bigger fish with the black and grey look like south/central american cichlids. I would say that a 55 gal is much too small for 30 fish between 6 and 7 inches.. but if it works it works?


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for your input Steve. I agree - way too much fish for a 55 gallon tank. I am trying to figure out how best to re-home them but without knowing what kind they are, it makes it challenging to mix into my existing tanks. I have a nice 125 gallon African cichlid tank. I do not have a south/central tank so I could set up a new one. Better half will love that!  Your insight is appreciated and very helpful. I will likely make some decisions in the next day or two. And perhaps I will try to get better pictures. The water is very "green" so it's challenging (that's the original water that came with the tank and I am slowly changing it out).


----------

